# Anyone want some free TW big orange



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Having got more of this than I can physically shake a stick it I need rid for some room in the garage. 3 or 4 5l containers to give away.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

MWahahahahahaaaa :lol: :lol:

NO! I dont want anymore.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Use it as snow foam.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Be snowfoaming the whole street. Need rid before I can place my next order lol! As I'm getting my gallons for the forthcoming year!


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

I wouldn't mind some but depends how far u are from Heathrow lol


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Giving away for the price of.....?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Mick said:


> I think i know a man who will take it from you buddy. as much as you need rid of


Let me know, tis free as it comes!



Smithey1981 said:


> I wouldn't mind some but depends how far u are from Heathrow lol


I'm afraid I'm as far from Hratrow as it gets!


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol courier ???


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Let me know, tis free as it comes!


Ill give him a phone find out for definate, not sure.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I would but your a bit far away :lol:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Use it as snow foam.


+1 TWBO is quality snow foam (with citrus degreaser built in)


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Aye Stuart, My buddy will have at least 1 of the 5L's off you, see who else wants some as well first though


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Where about a in Scotland are u as my dad lives in Dunbar


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

hes in dumbarton smithey mate


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I could prob use some as well if that's OK


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll see if my daddy will grab some if that's ok


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Ok well I think maybe 3 are taken.

It is a quality snow foam but I've got 6L of possibly the best foam ever so big orange won't get touched lol!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Is that 6l you have the cherry tw stuff?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I wouldnt mind some but I am miles away to


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> Is that 6l you have the cherry tw stuff?


yup, hes got loads, and so have i


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I want in on the TW snowfoam!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

you want in on the TW snowfoam andy? brilliant I've got 3 gallons of the TW big orange snow foam for you :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

That cherry stuff is easily the best I've ever used










:devil:

I also want in on the TW snowfoam.. shame it's so ruddy expensive


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

The big orange is taken, me and mick have bulk bought the TW foam and there may be some up for sale shortly


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> Is that 6l you have the cherry tw stuff?


6L nah nah I've got about more than that


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Dibs on the cherry foam when its for sale  called it.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

the cherry stuff is awesome.. I sent alan some of the stuff you sent me to try it out stu..

didn't tell him it was TW til after using it though.. incase he got all snobby on me and let it cloud his judgement


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Haha lol snob factor. Big orange is good enough but I've got more shampoo than anyone needs.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Snob factor says Mr C1 on my 60 plate fwd 4x4...

(guess that'd make it a 2x4? lol)


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Smithey1981 said:


> Where about a in Scotland are u as my dad lives in Dunbar


who's yer dad m8, That's where i live ;-)


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

You lot still coming to get this sometime?

Mick has his!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

if all else fails, you know i could be tempted to have more :lol:

I actually snow foamed my car with this stuff almost neat yesterday, does the job, not as good as our good gear though


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Spoony said:


> You lot still coming to get this sometime?
> 
> Mick has his!


Am I one of the chosen ones. If so I can pop out your way over the weekend at some point. If you PM me your address and number I can sort collection out.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Are you posting any out as I wouldnt mind a bit to have a go with.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol mick ill gee you some the tomorrow if you want more :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

chisai said:


> Am I one of the chosen ones. If so I can pop out your way over the weekend at some point. If you PM me your address and number I can sort collection out.


I think so, but I won't be about this weekend in afraid.



Shinyvec said:


> Are you posting any out as I wouldnt mind a bit to have a go with.


I'm afraid not, cost me £2 a bottle so not worth the postage.


----------

